# Router SMC7004VBR - Standard-Einstellungen?



## zeromancer (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Freunde!

Seit ein paar Stunden bin ich Besitzer eines SMC7004VBR (v2.0) Routers.
Problem: Weder das im Handbuch beschriebene Passwort (nämlich keins) noch das online im Supportbereich angebotene ("admin") funktionieren, sodaß ich natürlich das Ding nicht konfigurieren kann.

Nun die Frage: Wo ist der Trick?
Abgesehen davon, dass ich trotz der kurzen Zeit mit diesem Ding schon wieder alles hinschmeißen könnte, weil weder das Handbuch noch die Online-Hilfe korrekt beschrieben sind (falsche Default IP des Gerätes wird propagiert, Angabe über den Resetknopf nicht vorhanden etc.), würde mich doch wirklich interessieren, wie ich das Teil zum Laufen bringen kann.

Vielleicht habt Ihr dieselben Anlaufschwierigkeiten gehabt und seid um das Passwort schlauer als ich? Bitte gebt mir bescheid, ansonsten darf ich das Teil wieder zurückgeben - von dem sich immer weiter steigenden Unmut gegen Geräte aller Art, die schlichte Inkompetenz vieler Hersteller und die Ignoranz gegenüber des Kunden, der sich bei mir breit macht.

Danke Euch!

p.s.: ich sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass ich kein Laie bin und durchaus schon den einen oder anderen Router usw. zum spielen gebracht habe. Mein voheriger Edimax war super einfach einzurichten, leider gab er jetzt seinen Geist aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen auf (schon wieder so ein Beispiel, das Ding war nicht mal 1 Jahr alt).

*MEGA HALS HAB'*


----------



## Sinac (13. Dezember 2003)

Also normalerweise (Ich kenn das Gerät nicht) ist das ding im Netzwerk über ne Stadard IP zu errreicen, die m,üsste im Handbuch stehen oder schau mal im Inet!
ist meinstens 192.168.0.1 oder 192.168.1.1 oder 192.168.10.1
Anmelden ist unterschiedlich aber oft einfach Admin ohne PW, sollte auch im handbuch stehen, tuts ja ber nicht meintest du...
Vielleicht einfach mal den Router zurücksetzen, da müsste hinten ein kleiner Resete knopf sein, dann hat er wieda die standardeinstellungen!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Erpel (13. Dezember 2003)

Ich kenne Router mit "0000" als PW.
Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## zeromancer (13. Dezember 2003)

Ich werde meine Angaben noch einmal präzisieren:

Router IP: 192.168.2.1
Ich sehe das Login im Browser

Kennwort laut Printdoku: keines
Kennwort laut Onlinedoku: "admin"

BEIDE sind nicht korrekt, auch "0000" wie vorgeschlagen greift nicht.

Reset hat nichts geändert.

Muss ich evtl. eine bestimmte IP am Rechner besitzen, um die Adminkonsole aufrufen zu können? Wenn ja wäre dies hilfreich zu wissen, aber es wäre wohl das dümmste was man sich vorstellen kann.

Noch jemand eine Idee? Ansonsten geht das Ding am Montag wieder zurück in den Laden.


----------



## Sinac (14. Dezember 2003)

Nein, das mit der IP ist egal!
Haste auch auf groß- unf kleinschreibung geachtet?


----------



## hoizwurm (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Mal ganz als unwissender in sochen Sachen!

Hängts vielleicht mit cookies zusammen (evtl. deaktiviert)?

Habe aber wie gesagt keine Ahnung und ist nur aus dem Bauch heraus geraten,

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## kingpin (14. Dezember 2003)

*Passwort*

HI
hatte das gleiche problem wie du 
Die firma SMC ist bissen bloed und langsam
also der passwort steht auf der cd in einem pdf fileim order manuels
ALSO der passwort ist smcadmin 
viel spass
P.S. kannst du mir helfen ich weiss nicht wie ich ports bei dem freigeben soll ?


----------



## zeromancer (14. Dezember 2003)

kingpin, Du hast vollkommen Recht

Ich habe die CD nicht geöffnet, da ich sonst bei Umtausch Probleme bekommen hätte. Ausserdem: wer ahnt, dass auf der CD eine andere Doku zu finden ist, als im Internet bzw. im Paket selbst?

smcadmin ist es aber - habe es schon in einem anderen Forum gesagt bekommen!
Tausend Dank trotzdem an alle, die sich mit mir den Kopf gemacht haben


----------



## zeromancer (14. Dezember 2003)

NACHTRAG

hehe...

Das Ding wandert doch wieder in den Laden - Problem 1 gelöst, gleich das nächste. Der merkt sich die Einstellungen nicht.
Nein danke, so ein Produkt brauch ich wirlich nicht.

Falls jemand einen Rat haben will (oder auch nicht): SMC taugt nichts, Finger weg.

p.s. @ kingpin: Portforwarding - siehe Dein Thread


----------



## tuxracer (15. Dezember 2003)

Einige Router haben

Benutzer admin
kennwort 1234

wie es beim D-LINK ist weiss ich nicht


----------



## JohannesR (15. Dezember 2003)

Normalerweise ist es
	
	
	



```
Kein Nutzername:"admin"
```
.
Vieleicht hast du ja Glück!


----------



## zeromancer (16. Dezember 2003)

Ok danke Leute, um allen Missverständnissen aus dem Weh zu gehen:
Ich weiss bereits, wie es geht.

PW: smcadmin

DANKE - thread may be closed...


----------

